
The Purism Librem 5 phone is a step closer to reality - petethomas
https://thenextweb.com/mobile/2018/06/06/the-ultra-private-purism-librem-5-phone-is-a-step-closer-to-reality/
======
abrowne
Blogspam of [https://puri.sm/posts/librem5-smartphone-makes-major-
strides...](https://puri.sm/posts/librem5-smartphone-makes-major-strides-in-
manufacturing-and-development/)

Posted here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17247920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17247920)

------
solidrake
I'm truly hoping that this phone won't suffer the same fate as the Meizu Pro 5
Ubuntu Edition. I'm also concern about security updates where most phone
makers stop providing them after a certain (& short) period.

